# What Does PC Mode Option Technically Do?



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Or even the Labeling PC Mode ( which is what I'm using). I'd imagine they'd both be the same.

What exactly does the PC Mode option on displays actually do, and how different is it from game mode, is their a better one between them?

Personally these options for me would be used for gaming, and surfing the net mostly.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

PC mode on what?


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Well on mine it's on a Samsung plasma. You can label an input source to PC if you wish.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

According to my manual (Samsung 5 Series) PC Mode just means that you have a computer connected to the D-Sub or the HDMI input. You adjust the screen resolution on the PC to match what the TV can accept. I'm not sure it actually does anything to the feed that other modes don't also do. And certainly changing the name of an input does nothing to the feed.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

I read on a forum whilst looking on the net about it, that when PC Mode is active, the Color and tint controls are disabled, I read that this was because it takes RGB directly from the source(such as a PC or games console) and because it's RGB, it doesn't need any decoding?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Again with this? Have you tested? If so, what do you see or notice is different?

As I've noted previously, the option seems to vary from brand to brand.

Typically, "PC mode" disables processing of the TV and provides pixel to pixel mapping. "Game mode" alters brightness levels.


----------



## Tyrone Burton (Aug 24, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Again with this? Have you tested? If so, what do you see or notice is different?
> 
> As I've noted previously, the option seems to vary from brand to brand.
> 
> Typically, "PC mode" disables processing of the TV and provides pixel to pixel mapping. "Game mode" alters brightness levels.


Nono, I have a new TV now, and on another forum I was told that Color and tint are disabled because if the signal is RGB, it doesn't need decoding. I just want to know if that's true (if you've heard of it) 

This isn't HDMI PC Full mode. I know it enables 1:1 pixel mapping, disables processing ect ect. When I have this set the Color seems too vibrant, although on a Color band pattern, there is no Color clipping ( colors blending in with each other ) at all. I'm guess if that's the case, is it right?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Tyrone Burton said:


> I read on a forum whilst looking on the net about it, that when PC Mode is active, the Color and tint controls are disabled,


A simple test will confirm if this occurs. I don't see why they would be disabled as the standard video calibration (of the video drivers) has the user adjust the monitor/TV.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why don't you plug it in and see, your not going to break anything.


----------

